# GRE Preparation



## Davidius (May 11, 2007)

Although I am technically I still have four semesters left at UNC because I took last semester off and am planning on doing a 9th semester. However, I would like to begin to prepare myself as soon as possible, especially for the sections which contain material I haven't studied in quite a while. Are there any Geometry or Algebra books which you would recommend for self-study?


----------



## JJF (May 11, 2007)

I also would like any suggestions. There are preparation courses that you can take in your area. I might pursue this option, as it is specifically designed to prepare students for the math portion.


----------



## Davidius (May 12, 2007)

Hermonta recommended this book.

Are the classes really that helpful? Even if they are I don't think I have the money for them.


----------



## JJF (May 12, 2007)

I'm not sure if they're "really" that helpful, because I haven't taken one. Before I spend the money, you can be sure that I'll look into its value. They have free courses here in San Diego, so that people get more of an idea of what they are paying for. Who knows? It may be worth the time and money. 

The book looks simple, and its price certainly is worth looking into it.


----------



## Theoretical (May 12, 2007)

At least in my neck of the woods, Kaplan coursework is VERY well regarded for MCAT and LSAT prep. I know less about their GRE stuff, but from reading the books, it seems pretty solid.


----------



## Davidius (May 22, 2007)

*bump*


----------



## RamistThomist (May 22, 2007)

I had a decent score on the GRE but I kind of goofed around in taking. I didn't know we were allowed to work the math problems in paper, so I did them all in my head. In other words, I could have done better. The writing sample was easy, they asked a question, of all things, about legislating morality. I knocked that softball out of the park.

If you have any kind of language background, especially Latin (I have Greek, Spanish, and some German), that, too, helps.


----------

